# Tecumseh hh70-140056



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

T acquired a used Ariens tiller with a tecumseh 7 hp engine ,without a carburetor(part 632001),I do not want to buy a new one because I'm not sure if the tiller works.Does anyone have any ideas as to where i can maybe get a used carburetor or is there a way to start it (without the carb) to see if it will at least fire??? the model number is HH70-140056.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you pull the rope and the engine will turn,you are part way there.Next I would check to see if you have spark at the plug.If spark is good,a compression test or leak down test would be next to confirm the valves and piston are useable.If everything checks out to this point,put a little gas down the plug hole and try starting it.If all of the above checked out,the motor should pop or "TRY" to start.Then you can determine if you will be looking for a carb.Ebay or Craigslist would be a good place to search for your carb part number.Good luck with the project.Here is a link to the manual.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tecumseh_Engine_Parts_Manuals/Models_HH60_HH70/


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you,usmcgrunt.My name is Rick and i'm sort of new to the forum.I was on it a couple of times about 3 years ago.Enjoy the forum aand working on small engines.


----------

